# re(4) driver connection problem



## sk (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello ,

    I'm testing some new hardware with the re network driver and I have come across  the following problem. I cannot ping or connect to the machine unless the network interface is in promiscuous mode (ie tcpdump -i re0 ).

    I did a Google search but have not found  any hints on how I can resolve this. Leaving the interface in promiscuous mode is not an option.

    Below is a capture of the relevant section of the output form dmesg.


```
FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p7 
---8< ---
---8< ---
re0: <RealTek 8169SC/8110SC Single-chip Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xd000-0xd0ff \n
      mem 0xf6024000-0xf60240ff irq 16 at device 8.0 on pci0
re0: Chip rev. 0x18000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211B media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
re0: Ethernet address: 00:03:2d:0f:b9:b1
re0: [FILTER]
```

Please let me know if there is a simple fix for this problem.

Thank you,

Stefanos


----------



## sk (Aug 11, 2009)

*Nevermind*

The problem seems to be with the kernel configuration, I had build a custom kernel which recognized the network device but did not work properly.

Stefanos


----------

